# New Track in Jax Fl...



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Austin Lantham asked that I post this here and on some other slot car threads. Starting in mid April Jacksonville Fl will have a new 6 lane Carrera track in operation. The track measures 186 ft. With 6 separate power supplies all of them variable. The track will be using DS lap counting system for the races. Right now the shop is not open, but there is progress being made on the track. The driver stations will be installed this week and the final wiring will also be completed. Hopefully there will be a test run or runs by the weekend. The name of the shop is: Phoenix Raceway and Hobbies. I will get the shops address and phone number along with the hours or operation and post them when I can. On this track they will be able to run 1/24th and 1/32nd scale cars. I will get some pictures of the track this week and post them also.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I thought the place was supposed to open on the first week of april?Looking forward for the r/c track in the back myself.Legends with Brushless motors possibly? Have more news lagter next month.


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Update time...
tonight the first two lanes where wired and tested. They ran great considering the track is dirty and needs to be cleaned. There is still 4 more lanes to be wired and tested.

BF..your right there will be an area out back that will be paved and fenced in for some RC touring and oval action. One of the future plans is to put in a carpet track. But that is a ways down the road.

Before I go any further....a word of thanks and gratitude needs to go out to Steve Sawtelle of Slot Car Corner. His website is www.slotcarcorner.com for those who want to check him out. Which I highly suggest. With out Steve's pre-wired driver stations and wiring diagrams and not to mention phone support. They track would be far from being complete. Steve even took the time to custom build a drivers station for the track so that a person who is handicapped can also enjoy the fun of racing slot cars with the rest of us. So instead of having just the 6 driver stations the track has 7 with the one being able to race on the 6 lanes without having to more from one spot. This is the first of this kind that Steve had built for any one. 

I will be posting pictures over the weekend to show the progress on the track. No pictures taken this evening. I was to busy wiring the lanes. 

The information concerning the store hours and contact numbers will be forth coming.
So until next time,..."keep it in the slot"..ok I know i had read that on here before. Wish i could give the author credit for it..but i can not remember where it was....


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Another up-date..
yesterday Sunday. Austin and I completed the wiring for the big track. All the driver stations are done along with the power taps. Testing out the track with a porsche today we where running in the 10 to 11 sec lap times. Now granted this was using a crappy handle and the track still needs to be cleaned very throughly. But it is working as we planned. We are waiting on a track interface to have the DS system up and running. 

There are some finishing touches that now will have to be continued, they where put a side to complete the job of wiring. 

Pictures are forth coming of the track...more later when i can keep my eyes open longer.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

any more news yet?


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

OK,.its been a while since the last up-date. The big track in finally done and up and running. The smaller track in the back is also running. 

According to Austin,..the shop will be open to the public this Saturday at Noon. Unfortunately I am going to be out of town. So I am going to miss out on the first day of racing. 

Hope that everybody who stops by has a good time...


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Hank do you still have my Bobcat motor- is it done yet?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Please post the address and business hours- I'll be working in Jax next week and would like to stop by to see.


----------



## 02edge2wd (Sep 17, 2007)

how is the rc track coming along?


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

The track in the back as of thursday afternoon still had the big dumpster where it is supposed to be at. Maybe when that get moved? As for the address I don't know but I can give you directions from most anywhere in Jacksonville.It's real easy to find. 
Southside blvd and beach blvd. going to the east (the beach). There is a shopping center called Southside Estates in big red letters on the left(after you go under southside blvd).Take a left where you see the little white train car (bar-b-que place) and go left it's where the thrift store sign was or still is.


----------



## SlotCarCorner (Apr 20, 2008)

*Phoenix Raceway & Hobbies*

9715 Beach Blvd.
Jacksonville, FL 32246
(904) 642-1112



Steve


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

SlotCarCorner said:


> 9715 Beach Blvd.
> Jacksonville, FL 32246
> (904) 642-1112
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks! Was just about to post the street address, I caught that but missed the others. I also need this to update NE FL Slot Cars. I've seen the track and it looks nice. I wish they'd managed to get in the handicapped station they were originally talking about (on the corner closest to the back of the building).

Henry, any word on the HP track? I know they had it in the back originally and said they were going to use it for "qualifying races" and stuff, but I remember warning the guy on two accounts:
1. The banking needed to go, or needed to be redone. More support and no chicane right out of the banking.
2. Using a Scalextric Sport track for "qualifying runs" then doing the main races on a Carrera track isn't a good idea... two different surfaces, different widths of track, and different magnetic downforce profiles.
I noticed last time I checked in that it wasn't there. Huh.

The place looks good and I'm hoping for some good racing. See if you can rustle up some rules and I'll post those over at NEFLSC too. If I can, I'll get in and take some photos for posting here and on the site.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Wait... there is a handicapped station? Where is it? I missed that last week.


----------



## SlotCarCorner (Apr 20, 2008)

*Handicapped Driver's Station*



Wingless Wonder said:


> Wait... there is a handicapped station? Where is it? I missed that last week.


I know for a FACT there is a handicapped driver's station since I fabricated it! When you walk through the front door, look to your right at the end of the track. It even has a handicapped decal.



Steve


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

SlotCarCorner said:


> I know for a FACT there is a handicapped driver's station since I fabricated it! When you walk through the front door, look to your right at the end of the track. It even has a handicapped decal.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Ah, they told me it was at the other end, so I missed it there. Admittedly only half of the table's structure was built when I asked, and the track plan changed since then so I shouldn't have been surprised.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

SlotCarCorner said:


> I know for a FACT there is a handicapped driver's station since I fabricated it! When you walk through the front door, look to your right at the end of the track. It even has a handicapped decal.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Thanks for the info Steve. If you built the Driver Stations I know they will work well!:thumbsup:

:cheers:
Tom


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Any information about the grand opening?


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

News for all:

The Grand Opening will be on MAY 17TH, 2008 at 10:00 am. More details to follow as they are developed.


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Come one come all this Saturday at 10:00 am. The shop will have its grand opening, there will be a raffle, and racing going on through out the day. The action starts at 10:00 am. They are looking forward to seeing everybody there, so lets help them out and pack the new store. In support of Austin and his Mom in the great endeavor they are under taking.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

That was a heck of a turnout of traffic through the store for a grand opening, especially the father-and-son combos! I'm glad to see Jacksonville has a strong 1/32 racing community in place, hopefully it can just get better from here.

I'll post a report later as soon as I get the photos from the second half of the day from David or Austin.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Austin,

Congratulations on the new store and for stopping by to check out our Saturday night program. Next time we'll have to hook you up with a car and a controller. Shoot --- that worked out pretty good for JT when he borrowed Mike's car.


----------



## alat1 (Jul 2, 2003)

*Thanks*

A big thanks to everyone who came by. 
We had a great turn out. I hope we can keep
growing and get new people into this great 
hobby. I enjoyed stoping by Buddys track
After our event and can't say enought about
all the nice people there.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

In town again this week - I am going to try to stop by Tuesday evening with some old stuff looking for parts to fix or trade (is it Gene with all the old cars?), maybe even bring a new car to run too. What are your business hours now that you are open for real? Wednesday is a possibility too.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Business hours! I meant to ask about that Saturday, I saw the temporary hours still on the front. Need to put them up on the site.


----------



## alat1 (Jul 2, 2003)

*hours*

closed Sunday and Monday Tuesday threw Thursday 12 till 8 Friday 12 till late and Saturday 10 till 8 you can call the store 904-642-1112


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, I'll get those up. Probably be up there later this week, also need to check in at Buddy's to pick up some NAStruck bodies (which I can only hope are sturdier than my poor NASCAR bodies).


----------



## alat1 (Jul 2, 2003)

*racing*

Racing Friday nights start at 7:30 open practice starts at 6:00


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Austin, is there a rate for practice, and if so, what is it?

Also, I need either you or David to get me the rest of Saturday's photos and any notes on what happened, especially racing.


----------



## alat1 (Jul 2, 2003)

*Race*

On friday open practice is free before the race. tke track rate is 6 a hour. race fee is 6.50 and I supply lane decals. Im thinking of going to a all day practice fee soon and starting a slot club.


----------

